# Passat 3C 2006 coding issue



## anass_f (Dec 11, 2009)

*I own a Pssat 3C 2006 which is NOT equiped with a Auto-Hold system for parking brake. I have recently chsnged the J540 module and did the right coding for the ABS brake. Now I have a problem with the parking brakes, in fact the left parking brake does not function and I get three errors in the scan. The software coding for the parking brake is set to 0000012 where as it should be 0000011instead, but it shows an error when ever I try to change it.
Please kindly help me. Thank you in advance for your efforts. Here are the auto scan log:
Vendredi,11,Décembre,2009,01:20:44:58937
Version VCDS: FRM 908.1
Version données: 20091018

Type chassis: 3C0
Scanner: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 72
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P177543 Kilometrage: 90540km
00-Capteur d'angle de direction -- Etat: OK 0000
01-Moteur -- Etat: OK 0000
03-Freins ABS -- Etat: OK 0000
08-Climatronic -- Etat: Défaut 0010
09-Centrale Elec. -- Etat: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Etat: OK 0000
16-Volant multifonct. -- Etat: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Etat: OK 0000
19-Gateway CAN -- Etat: OK 0000
25-Anti-démarrage -- Etat: OK 0000
42-Porte conducteur -- Etat: OK 0000
44-Direction assistée -- Etat: OK 0000
46-Module confort -- Etat: OK 0000
52-Porte passager -- Etat: OK 0000
53-Frein de stationnt -- Etat: Défaut 0010
56-Radio -- Etat: OK 0000
62-Porte AR gauche -- Etat: OK 0000
72-Porte AR droite -- Etat: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 01: Moteur Labels: Echec redir!
No. pièce Log:: 03G 906 018 CD Mat:: 03G 906 018 CD
Pièce: R4 2.0l PPD1.5 G 9129 
Révision: --H05--- No. de série: VWZCZ000000000
Codage: 0000072
No. Atelier: WSC 00001 308 57543
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
Tests passés: N/D
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 03: Freins ABS Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
No. pièce Log:: 3C0 614 095 P Mat:: 3C0 614 095 P
Pièce: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Révision: H015 No. de série: 0667049473
Codage: 0013602
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 028 00001
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 08: Climatronic Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
No. pièce Log:: 3C0 907 044 AC Mat:: 3C0 907 044 AC
Pièce: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Révision: 00050005 No. de série: 00000000000000
No. Atelier: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Code défaut trouvé:
00229 - Pression de réfrigérant 
002 - Limite inférieure non atteinte
Capture:
Etat du défaut: 01110010
Priorité du défaut: 3
Fréquence du défaut: 1
Compteur de RAZ: 204
Kilometrage: 90543 km
Heure: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Temps: 06:14:21

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 09: Centrale Elec. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
No. pièce Log:: 3C0 937 049 H Mat:: 3C0 937 049 H
Pièce: Bordnetz-SG H37 1301 
Révision: 00H37000 No. de série: 00000003830887
Codage: E4808F0700041A00000A00000F000000000959435C0000
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 028 00001
No. pièce: 3C1 955 419 
Pièce: Wischer VW461 001 0101 
Codage: 00063445
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 
No. pièce: 1K0 955 559 T
Pièce: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Codage: 00208933
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
No. pièce Log:: 3C0 909 605 J Mat:: 3C0 909 605 J
Pièce: 04 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Révision: 09029000 No. de série: 003A2P29XAPX 
Codage: 0012340
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 028 00001
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 16: Volant multifonct. Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
No. pièce Log:: 3C0 953 549 A Mat:: 3C0 953 549 A
Pièce: Lenksäulenmodul 005 0010 
Révision: 00005000 No. de série: 3C5953507C 
Codage: 0000013
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 028 00001
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
No. pièce Log:: 3C0 920 860 H Mat:: 3C0 920 860 H
Pièce: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Révision: X0014000 No. de série: 00000000000000
Codage: 0007105
No. Atelier: WSC 00001 308 57543
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 19: Gateway CAN Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
No. pièce Log:: 3C0 907 530 C Mat:: 3C0 907 951 A
Pièce: Gateway 007 0040 
Révision: 00007000 No. de série: 0700C061310839
Codage: 3DFD0C04C21002
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 028 00001
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 25: Anti-démarrage Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
No. pièce Log:: 3C0 959 433 K Mat:: 3C0 959 433 K
Pièce: IMMO 038 0367 
Révision: 00038000 No. de série: VWZCZ000000000
No. Atelier: WSC 00001 308 57543
No. pièce: 3C0 905 861 D
Pièce: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 42: Porte conducteur Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
No. pièce: 1K0 959 701 K
Pièce: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Codage: 0000245
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 028 00001
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 44: Direction assistée Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
No. pièce: 1K1 909 144 K
Pièce: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
No. Atelier: WSC 00000 000 00000
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 46: Module confort Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
No. pièce Log:: 3C0 959 433 K Mat:: 3C0 959 433 K
Pièce: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0455 
Révision: 00038000 No. de série: VWZCZ000000000
Codage: 19910A0801860E763804951570084F0E703D80
No. Atelier: WSC 00001 308 57543
No. pièce: 1K0 951 605 C
Pièce: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301
Pièce: NGS n.mounted 
Pièce: IRUE n.mounted 
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 52: Porte passager Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
No. pièce: 1K0 959 702 K
Pièce: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Codage: 0000244
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 028 00001
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 53: Frein de stationnt Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
No. pièce Log:: 3C0 907 801 B Mat:: 3C0 907 801 B
Pièce: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Révision: 013 
Codage: 0000012
No. Atelier: WSC 05311 000 00000
3 Codes défaut trouvés:
01087 - Réglage de base non effectué 
000 - - - Témoin allumé
Capture:
Etat du défaut: 11100000
Priorité du défaut: 4
Fréquence du défaut: 3
Compteur de RAZ: 203
Kilometrage: 90536 km
Heure: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Temps: 05:20:08
Capture:
Tension: 12.11 V
Décompte: 170
02435 - Calculateur canal D alimentation en tension 
009 - Rupture/court-circuit à la masse - Témoin allumé
Capture:
Etat du défaut: 11101001
Priorité du défaut: 2
Fréquence du défaut: 1
Compteur de RAZ: 204
Kilometrage: 90536 km
Heure: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Temps: 06:52:26
Capture:
Tension: 12.32 V
Décompte: 113
02432 - Moteur de blocage G alimentation en tension (V282) 
011 - Coupure - Témoin allumé
Capture:
Etat du défaut: 11101011
Priorité du défaut: 1
Fréquence du défaut: 17
Compteur de RAZ: 200
Heure: 0
Capture:
Tension: 11.90 V
Décompte: 116

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
No. pièce: 1K0 035 186 P
Pièce: Radio GR0 015 0019 
Révision: 0001503S No. de série: VWZ2Z2F3737316
Codage: 0040400
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 028 00001
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 62: Porte AR gauche Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
No. pièce: 1K0 959 703 F
Pièce: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Codage: 0000144
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 028 00001
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 72: Porte AR droite Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
No. pièce: 1K0 959 704 F
Pièce: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Codage: 0000144
No. Atelier: WSC 00028 028 00001
Aucun code défaut trouvé.
Fin ---------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Passat 3C 2006 coding issue (anass_f)*

wow, I wish I knew even 1% of what any of that means.
Is this vehicle equipted with EPB- electronic parking brake? (sounds like it )
If it is... you can do this.
Find the power cable to the caliper, trace it back to the coupler, unhook it. 
You can hook up a 12v bat, or even a 9v, and hook it up to the 2wire coupler. You should hear the motor actuate, if it doesn't release, switch the polarity, it should unscrew.
I've played with basically every EPB caliper on the US market.....
If it is not EPB we can mechanically unhook it....


----------



## anass_f (Dec 11, 2009)

Actually it's a european car.
Yes, it has electronic parking brake. The scan log is made by VAG COM diagnostic cable from ROSS TECH. The J540 module is the component in charge of these brakes in relation with ABS module. As you know each module has its specific coding. In my case, the coding of the parking brake module must be set to 0000011, but it is actually set to 0000012 and it does not let me switch it to 0000011 or 0000010. Please check this page:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...oding
The coding accept only 0000012 or 0000013. I guess this wrong coding is the source of my problem which is when ever I activate the parking brakes only the right brake motor actuate, the left one does not. I have replaced both of them but with no success.


----------



## anass_f (Dec 11, 2009)

Please cjeck this page too:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/02844
look at "Special Notes". It's a solution for the 02844 fault code.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (anass_f)*

I probably should of caught on to it being euro from the log output








Did you replace the module?
What I think is strange is if the coding from that site is correct, how could your vehicle's coding be for auto-hold if the vehicle is not equipted? 
Something to me seems strange, normally these type of modules are flashed with different software. My knowledge is limited, electrical grp deals with the software part of the modules, I really only deal with the electro/mechancal part of the brakes.
You may need to consult a dealer.
The code that is not allowing you to change is also not letting go for the p/brake...correct? This is the obvious issue, because it won't allow you to change the coding?


----------

